# Webdesign TIPs



## robinW (13. März 2005)

Guten tag ich habe mal beschlosen auch ein thread zu öffnen nach langen rumsuchen =)
und zwar bin ich gerade dabei für meine seite ein komplet neues design zu schaffen und ind der art habe ich es noch nie gemacht...
könnt ihr mir vileicht par tip oder anregungen oder kritik zu diesem design geben? es ist nochnicht fertig darum frag ich ja jetzt schon 








vileicht was man besser machen kan oder noch hinzufügen was stylisch ist... bitte um par antworten. oder vorschlage vileicht auch par hompages wo ich bischen rum schauen kan..

das design sol später in meine hp eingefügt werden: htt://www.lbc-og.de/robin

mfg robin

p.s das forum ist echt gut benuze es schon seit monaten hat mri immer wieder aus probs geholfen =) weiter so jungs


----------



## Mamphil (13. März 2005)

Hi!

Wo und wie soll der Content hin? Ohne den macht ein Design wenig Sinn und ich sehe bei dir eigentlich nur das Drumherum.

Mamphil


----------



## robinW (13. März 2005)

der kommt ja erstnoch... muß mri auch erst überlegen wie der ausehen sol. hab ja damit erst gestern angefangen mfg robin


----------

